# ISO file to hard disk partition



## (^^)Regin (Oct 13, 2009)

Any Linux Gurus around here?

I need to update the BIOS of a laptop with a non working CD drive and non bootable USB. My solution is to copy the ISO file to a partition and make it bootable. Any Ideas on how to go about? 

Thanks


----------



## Edward (Oct 14, 2009)

I killed a computer while trying to update the bios. 

There are, however, folks here that know what they are doing with a computer.


----------



## David (Oct 21, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> I need to update the BIOS of a laptop with a non working CD drive and non bootable USB. My solution is to copy the ISO file to a partition and make it bootable. Any Ideas on how to go about?


Why do you need to update the BIOS? As Edward said, it can be dangerous. I prefer not to do it without a good reason.

Can you give us a bit more information? Does the BIOS updating software need to be booted off the disk, or can you run it from within Windows or GNU/Linux? Also, what is currently running on your laptop?


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Thank you for responding*

Thank you for responding to my inquiries I appreciate it.

The Dell 1100 Inspiron Laptop has a limited 1Mb UMD for its video. I have installed a Puppy Linux and due to the 1Mb limit, puppy cannot utilize the entire screen and the resolution is just 800x600

The solution is to upgrade the BIOS from A22 to A26 or Later (in my case A32) the new bios has a feature to enable the user to push the 1Mb UMD limit to 8Mb.

My DVD drive was broken, so I was desperate to make a partition for the ISO and hoping to find any procedure to make it boot to that partition.

I was looking for days, until I tried to tinker with my broken DVD drive, and by a slim chance of 1 to 1000 I manage to make it boot  

Now my BIOS is upgraded and the video memory pushed to 8Mb. My Puppy linux is running on a 1024x768 24bit resolution  my wife is using it for skype and my child is using it for starfall.com  

Best of all it was just somebody's junk computer with a broken hard drive and dvd drive. I just bought the cheapest new IDE hard drive and its good for use 

I should have updated this post but thanks again for posting


----------



## David (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad you managed to sort it out. It's amazing what Linux can do for an old computer, isn't it?


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> Thank you for responding to my inquiries I appreciate it.
> 
> The Dell 1100 Inspiron Laptop has a limited 1Mb UMD for its video. I have installed a Puppy Linux and due to the 1Mb limit, puppy cannot utilize the entire screen and the resolution is just 800x600
> 
> ...



I'm running Puppy at the moment. I have Vista on the hard drive, but usually boot Puppy from the DVD drive because I'm too impatient to wait for the Vista to load and boot. I can cruise the internet, send emails, and watch movies. 

Glad it worked out for you.


----------

